
The Google ‘vs’ Trick: How ego graphs can help you learn about AI - amgreg
https://medium.com/applied-data-science/the-google-vs-trick-618c8fd5359f
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23599177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23599177)

